# My Tourist Visa Rejected



## jabu (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear,

I am an Indian and i had applied my tourist Visa which was rejected on 31st jul 2013 for reason : 

Decision

As you do not meet one or more clauses in Schedule 2 of the Regulations, I find that you do 
not meet the criteria for the grant of a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) visa. 
Therefore, I refuse your application for a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) visa 
lodged at New Delhi.

Please advice whether i can reapply the same if yes what additional documents we have to submit..


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

You can apply for any visa as often as you like if you meet the eligibility criteria. They will not turn you away from giving them money 

You need to enquire as to what part of the criteria they refused you on. What you wrote didnt give me any indication of what that might be.

My fiancé was refused a tourist visa also but they have us much more info such as they didnt see he had ties to the country he was in so would be unlikely to have to return and therefore decided he was not a genuine visitor.

I'm sorry to say that I think DIAC will refuse visas for some nationals in all cases. DIAC sits outside of the discrimination laws of Australia by nature of what they do they often discriminate in making a decision. Bottom line is that they see some nationals as a "risk" to let into the country on a tourist visa because they can not be sure that they would leave.
This generally applies to high risk countries, non ETS where the situation in their country is one that would make Australia a desirable place to stay and breach visa conditions.
This is not my personal view but worth getting into the psychie of DIAC.


----------



## jabu (Aug 31, 2013)

Reason Why the Visa is rejected



Assessing whether the applicant meets the genuine visitor requirement
In establishing whether this criterion is satisfied, relevant considerations may include, but are 
not limited to:
• The personal circumstances of the applicant that would encourage them to return to their 
home country at the end of the proposed visit
• The applicant's immigration history (for example, previous travel, compliance with 
immigration laws of Australia or other countries, previous visa applications/compliance 
action)
• The personal circumstances of the applicant in their home country that might encourage 
them to remain in Australia (for example, military service commitments, economic situation, 
civil disruption)
• Conditions that might encourage the applicant to remain in Australia
• The applicant's credibility in terms of character and conduct (for example, false and 
misleading information provided with visa application)
• Whether the purpose and proposed duration of the applicant's visit and their proposed 
activities in Australia are reasonable and consistent (for example, is the period of stay 
consistent with "tourism")
• Information in statistical, intelligence and analysis reports on migration fraud and 
immigration compliance compiled by the department about nationals from the applicant's 
home country. Such information, including the Modified Non Return Rate (MNRR), which is 
published quarterly on the department’s website, may assist officers in deciding whether 
closer examination of an application is required.
…
Generally, offers of support or guarantees given by family and friends in Australia are not 
sufficient evidence of a genuine visit. The onus is on the applicant to satisfy the decisionmaker that he or she intends to only visit Australia.
Regarding your personal circumstances, I have noted that you are claiming to be Class III 
Civil Contractor. Your income tax return of the year 2013-14 shows low income.

Regarding your own finances, I have noted that you have provided your bank statement which
show recent deposits and the source of these funds are not clear. Hence I am unable to 
ascertain your current financial status. Considering these circumstances, I find that your 
current financial status do not constitute a strong incentive for you to leave Australia.
Whilst support of an Australian inviter is one factor taken into account in the department’s 
assessment of Tourist Visa applications, the circumstances of the visa applicant and 
supporting documentation are also considered.
The onus is on the applicant to provide sufficient information and demonstrate their need to 
be in Australia for tourism purpose and have sufficient incentives to return to their home 
country. Given your circumstances and information provided with the application, I am not 
satisfied that your intention to visit Australia for tourism is genuine. 
Decision
As you do not meet one or more clauses in Schedule 2 of the Regulations, I find that you do 
not meet the criteria for the grant of a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) visa. 
Therefore, I refuse your application for a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) v


Please advice wht has to be done..


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

jabu said:


> Reason Why the Visa is rejected
> 
> Assessing whether the applicant meets the genuine visitor requirement
> In establishing whether this criterion is satisfied, relevant considerations may include, but are
> ...


I think the best bet is to abandon the tourist visa route. They are basically telling you that you don't have enough finances to convince then that you would return home or a good enough paying job at home to ensure that you would return and that they suspect deposits into your account might have been staged for the purpose of the visa.

This is bias but as I said it is the way DIAC works for many applications from High Risk countries and I would assume that India is one of those.

What are your reasons for wanting to go to Australia? If you share that information I may be able to give some further guidance.


----------

